# Sharp ZQ-1200A



## MarkFNQ (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

I have an old Sharp organizer - Sharp ZQ-1200A and have just got the batteries replaced at Battery World as the error message came up on the screen that the batteries needed to be replaced to retain memory. I had forgotten to tell the person to only take out one battery at a time to retain memory so subsequently all batteries were taken out all at once. So when the new batteries were put in a error message has come up saying. "Data Impaired!" Press Y to CLEAR MEMORY. I do NOT want this to happen..is there any way that I can stop this from happening as I have a lot of information that I wish not to lose!!...or is there a way of getting this info off before clearing memory??

Regards
Mark


----------

